# Something better then a CVA that won't break the bank?



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I find myself wondering if there's something better then a CVA inline. I think they've got a great marketing campaign, but after using an Optima V2 for several seasons since 2018, I am unimpressed. Biggest issue I've with mine is, I think, the hammer sear. Randomly doesn't ****, hammer won't engage. Clean or dirty, doesnt matter. Seems to happen more often when it's cold. Tired of fighting this POS. I've actually broken the hammer spur off trying to **** the **** hammer last year. In the field, during a hunt. I think that might be my last straw, not sure yet.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

That's frustrating! I've got an old Thompson Center Omega that I bought in 2006 or 2007 that I've never had a single issue with. It doesn't have the speed breech plug which stinks when it's got to be cleaned, but I've never had a single issue with the thing and it's way accurate.. I guess it would be considered a "long range" muzzy too since it was standard with a 28" barrel. 

Since then, I've picked up a Traditions Ultralight that we've had for a few years and have never had any issues with. Then last year I picked up a CVA Wolf for the boys to use. It was used to harvest two bucks last fall, no issues yet. 

I think I would have trouble landing on one right now myself. The reviews on Thompsons, and CVAs are ok, but just ok... I have been interested in the Remington one that came out but haven't put a lot of research into it since I've got three muzzle loaders in the house. I did notice that they've got some real pricey ones these days through CVA. 

Good luck!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Have you talked to CVA customer service yet? 

I had a problem with my Accura and they took care of it with no charges

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Not cheap but extremely versatile, the Thompson Encore 50 cal muzzy.
Then grab a shotgun, .17, and your favorite deer caliber barrel and do it all.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Critter said:


> Have you talked to CVA customer service yet?
> 
> I had a problem with my Accura and they took care of it with no charges
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Nope. Why would I? The only answer i'd expect from them from a 4 year old, well used, rusting in the ramrod holders smokepole, is to go pound sand.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Nope. Why would I? The only answer i'd expect from them from a 4 year old, well used, rusting in the ramrod holders smokepole, is to go pound sand.


Or they could offer suggestions on how to help you. Takes but a minute to find out. If you want an excuse to buy a different one just say so.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

MrShane said:


> Not cheap but extremely versatile, the Thompson Encore 50 cal muzzy.
> Then grab a shotgun, .17, and your favorite deer caliber barrel and do it all.


I have the TC Encore Endeavor (no longer made) and it's a shooter! Love this gun.


To the OP:
My pops has the CVA Accura V2 and it's an awesome gun. Everyone I know with them is very happy and CVA is known for really good customer service. I am sure you can get yours taken care of if you call them. As for age - We've called them on .45 cal old old old crap CVA's and they have been helpful. Even offered a smoking trade in on a new version. I think you would be surprised with what a call could do.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There are only two guns I ever regretted buying and I later sold. A HiPoint 9MM pistol and a Accura ML. The only difference between those guns is the HiPoint actually worked flawlessly. 

-DallanC


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Lone_Hunter said:


> I find myself wondering if there's something better then a CVA inline. I think they've got a great marketing campaign, but after using an Optima V2 for several seasons since 2018, I am unimpressed. Biggest issue I've with mine is, I think, the hammer sear. Randomly doesn't *, hammer won't engage. Clean or dirty, doesnt matter. Seems to happen more often when it's cold. Tired of fighting this POS. I've actually broken the hammer spur off trying to *_ the **_ hammer last year. In the field, during a hunt. I think that might be my last straw, not sure yet.


Knight bighorn. Never had any issues. Shoots anything I feed it accurately 🇺🇸


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Nope. Why would I? The only answer i'd expect from them from a 4 year old, well used, rusting in the ramrod holders smokepole, is to go pound sand.


You’re just a little bundle of sunshine! Even though you’ve been here 10 years, that California still lives on inside you.

call them. You’ll be surprised I think


----------



## blacksage (Sep 11, 2019)

Love my Optima V2. Has performed every time I have had to use it. I love shooting my muzzleloader.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a couple Traditions Vortek and a CVA Wolf. They're all pretty good. I don't shoot them much. I've shot 3 deer with the Wolf and 4 antelope with the Vortek. I don't expect tons of accuracy out of MZ, but they shoot and hold a decent group. One Vortek shoots high and right on a cold, clean barrel. But then comes around. I don't know if that's scope, barrel, mounts, or what. But it still gets them down. Never had a misfire or other issue.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

We have a couple CVAs and they shoot really well. So well, it almost feels like cheating. Easy to clean, load. carry. No complaints here. 
Call them and ask. What's the worst they could do, tell you no?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I broke the sling swivel on my Accura V2. They shipped me a new stock within a week. No charge! I guess Lifetime Warranty means something with CVA. I'm happy with my muzzleloader, it shoots titties.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Knight Bighorn and Disc Extreme are both very solid guns. You can get a 209 conversion kit for them that will keep your breech clean and avoid blowback that the plastic disk doesn't block.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

With "possible" ML regulation changes on the long term horizon, I'd look for a gun that is legal in some of our more restrictive neighboring states... ie: supports open sites, has exposed ignition etc etc just to future proof yourself. It would suck to get a new gun that might get caught up in regulation changes.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have more spoke polls in my possession than a sane man should have I think. (8) Never had any issue whatsoever with the 4 CVA's. They shoot strait, go BOOM when the trigger is pulled. Like Moose said, give them a call and you may be surprised. At this point you have nothing to loose but $$$$ buying a different ML. Whose to say you wont have issues with that one.

Dallan favors his Rem 700ML. I know a guy that had one and hated it. I like Dodge/Ram trucks, others like Chevy, Ford and so on. Get what you "think" is the best, take care of it, perform maintenance when needed and it should serve you well.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> Dallan favors his Rem 700ML. I know a guy that had one and hated it.


As is, they require alot of maintenance on the bolt or they WILL give you issues. The Badger Ridge bolt conversion kit solves all of that, makes it 100x easier to clean. My son has a 700ML too... they are absolute shooters.

-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks all for the responses.

As for warranties, i'll spare the BS and just say I haven't had good experiences with them in general. Once bitten, twice shy. 

I may or may not stick with this Optima v2, I'm just curious as to what my options are.

Honestly I know nothing about the brands. Traditions, vs Tompson Center vs CVA, or whatever else is out there I don't know, but those 3 seem to take up most of the market space. Bought the CVA mainly due to positive reviews and great marketing. It's my first smokepole, so I didn't know any better. Still don't.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

For what it's worth, I have a TC Omega and have loved it. The only other muzzy I've ever shot is my dad's TC Impact though, which wasn't too different than my Omega as far as shooting (Omega has much easier access to breach plug though). So maybe I'm just happy in my ignorance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Does anyone have knowledge on the Cooper muzzleloaders?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Does anyone have knowledge on the Cooper muzzleloaders?


At $2800 for the rifle, its a premium grade rifle, capable of a 200gr powder charge. But, it only has a 26" barrel and uses the 209 primer. But, it has a 1-20 twist so it will spit longer projectiles out the barrel very accurate.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

A couple friends have Coopers they bought when Scheels had a deal on them for around $1k. Nice guns, I like the wood stocks. They have similar accuracy to cva accura v2s.


----------



## NH Hunter (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a Remington 700 MLS like Dallan uses. I leave it out west and uses it most years for elk. It is a royal pain to clean, though. Too much disassembly. I also have a CVA Accura. I think it's an earlier one. I bought it in 2010 because I needed a MZ in NH for moose and my Remington was in CO. I paid $169 for it at Cabela's on some kind of closeout deal. I wish I would've spent the additional $100 to get it in SS. I use every year for deer hunting.It's a good shooter and has been very reliable. By far the worst MZ turd I ever wasted money on was a Knight T5 Woodsman. Absolute garbage. I gave it away and if the guy didn't take it I would've thrown it away. It also cost $300 back around 1990.


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a CVA Acura and it’s the most accurate, reliable gun ever. It kills stuff! You should call CVA customer service and quit messing around. They will stand by their product. My friends have Knights, Whites, Remington and others and this CVA is as accurate or more so than their guns. I’m using 100gr of Whitehot pellets and 245gr Powerbelt ballistic tips. Shoots a 4” patten at 300 yards and 2” at 200 yards. Trigger is adjustable and I have it set to about 4 lbs.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

NH Hunter said:


> I have a Remington 700 MLS like Dallan uses. I leave it out west and uses it most years for elk. It is a royal pain to clean, though. Too much disassembly. I also have a CVA Accura. I think it's an earlier one. I bought it in 2010 because I needed a MZ in NH for moose and my Remington was in CO. I paid $169 for it at Cabela's on some kind of closeout deal. I wish I would've spent the additional $100 to get it in SS. I use every year for deer hunting.It's a good shooter and has been very reliable. By far the worst MZ turd I ever wasted money on was a Knight T5 Woodsman. Absolute garbage. I gave it away and if the guy didn't take it I would've thrown it away. It also cost $300 back around 1990.


Be aware the T 5 Woodsman wasn’t actually made by Knight it was farmed out to an outside company made in Italy. 🤔


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

NH Hunter said:


> I have a Remington 700 MLS like Dallan uses. I leave it out west and uses it most years for elk. It is a royal pain to clean, though. Too much disassembly


PM Sent, you are going to love it.

-DallanC


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

DallanC said:


> There are only two guns I ever regretted buying and I later sold. A HiPoint 9MM pistol and a Accura ML. The only difference between those guns is the HiPoint actually worked flawlessly.
> 
> -DallanC


my buddy is a police officer and says being killed by a guy with a hipoint would be the most embarrassing death he could have. 😂


----------

